# Zurücksetzen Sicherheitslichtvorhang



## Thomas Linke (30 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Wir wollen einen Sicherheitslichtvorhang SICK C4000 Standard (Kategorie 4 PL e) einsetzen. Dieser Lichtvorhang hat einen 1-kanaligen Anschluss zum Zurücksetzen der Wiederanlaufsperre. Es kann die Funktion "drücken und loslassen" parametriert werden um die Funktion auszulösen. (Entsprechend DIN EN ISO 13849-1 5.2.2). Danach sind OSSDs wieder aktiv. Diese werden in der fehlersichern Steuerung entsprechend verarbeitet.

Die Risikobeurteilung ergibt sehr wahrscheinlich PL r = D.

Soll/muss ich den Taster Reset zusätzlich noch in die fehlersicher Steuerung einlesen?

In einem früheren Beitrag wurde geschrieben, dass die Reset Taste in die fehlersicher Steuerung eingelsen werden sollte usw. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thomas

============================================

Euch allen ein sonniges Wochenende​


----------



## Tigerente1974 (30 September 2011)

Mit "Drücken + Loslassen" muss ja auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Impuls kommen. Das ist "fehlersicher" genug. Aufgrund der 1-kanaligen Ausführung bleiben da ja auch nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Tommi (30 September 2011)

Hallo,

das sehe ich auch so.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (30 September 2011)

Hallo,
diese Ausführung entspricht dem Stand der Technik und ist auch Normengerecht.
Eine Verarbeitung der Manuellen Rückstellfunktion über z.B. ein Panel oder 
über einen Nicht  Sicherheitsgerichteten  Bus ist nur bei entsprechender 
Risikobeurteilung möglich und oft sehr fraglich.
Eventuell sind bei Dir noch weitere Maßnahmen nötig wenn man die 
Maschine von diesem Punkt  nicht ganz überblicken kann. ​


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 September 2011)

Die Lösung des Quittierens über den eigenen Eingang des LV ist eigentlich die Standardlösung und zulässig. Wir differenzieren da allerdings aus funktionalen Gründen und quittieren teils sogar über SPS und nicht sichere kapazitive Taster, wie immer Grundlage ist die Risikobeurteilung. es gibt ja durchaus die Möglichkeit eines Schutzbetriebes ohne Wiederanlaufsperre oder eines Taktbetriebes ohne Quittierung jedes Taktes.

1. Fall:  Hintertreten /Umgehen des LV ausgeschlossen, keine Gefährdung durch einen Prozessstart durch einen Fehler der Quittierung (bei freiem Lichtvorhang) = die Quittierung ist nicht sicherheitsrelevant = bei uns: kapazitiver Schalter aus ergonomischen/technischen Gründen
2. Fall: Hintertreten möglich = Zwangsöffnende Kontakte nötig,  die Quittierung lassen wir in diesem Fall vom programmierbaren Sicherheitsschaltgerät erledigen da dieses die Zustände auch kennen soll. Der LV wird als "dummer" Sensor genutzt.
3. Fall Hintertreten möglich, es gibt ein hohes Risiko (z.B. man kann in eine Roboterzelle einfach reinlaufen --> zusätzliche Maßnahmen wie 2- kanalige Quittierung, Laserscanner zum Überwachen des Bodens einer Roboterzelle.
Gruss Andreas


----------



## Thomas Linke (30 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für Eure antworten. Ich wollte dieses mal wirklich "SICHER" gehen, ob das so in Ordnung ist. 

Zuletzt hatte ich für eine andere Gefahrenstelle einen Fehler gemacht und musste umfangreich nachbessern. 

Nochmals vielen Dank

Thomas


----------

